# What color changing LED unit do I need?



## HollyRawls (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello. I am looking into renting/ buying (if the gods and the artistic director deem me worthy) some LED color changing units for an upcoming production of The Wizard of Oz. The set designer and I would really like to build the units into plexi boxes set over the stage deck to simulate the Yellow (and green and brown and whatever) Brick Road. I have looked at Color Kinetic Color Blasts, but am not sure that the beam angle would be sufficient. I imagine we are looking for a unit we could set on the stage deck and build an 8" or 12" box over them. This is not a lot of space, so I am looking for units with the largest beam spread possible. I am in Colorado Springs, so there are not any other theaters in the city I can check out, nor are there any local rental companies where I could play with some gear. I would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 13, 2013)

There are a number of companies that rent LED dance floors that might fit your project. If you have the budget for color blasts you may want to look at some of the video-capable and touch-sensitive ones. A google search for *LED dance floor* might save you days of labour.


----------



## len (Aug 13, 2013)

If you can get frosted plexiglass that's your best bet. I rent plexi staging on occasion, and that works really well. Using an led strip light is the best bet. Stay away from a par.


----------

